# thecow unable to open mouth



## 1wandabean (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello....went out a bit ago and discovered one of my girls with swelling (looks like when they bring up cud) on both sides of her mouth and she is unable to open her mouth....offered her apples which she will kill for...tried and can't open....just put out supp/molasses block about a week ago...think she has hay and molasses stuck in there....she if moving around fine and appears to want to eat ...any idea's...thanks   Joyce


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

tetnus is my first guess,  and it is contagious to you, so wash your hands and wear gloves. 

An injury causing swelling? 

I have never seen an animal with tetnus, I just know it is also called "Lock jaw"


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 1, 2012)

A few questions:

Can she drink?  (If not, call a vet now)

How old is she?

What kind of cow is she?

What do you vaccinate for? How long ago did she have them?

If you can get your hands on her, is the swelling soft or hard? is it hot?

If you can touch her, check for a snake bite wound.

If the swelling is soft, see if she has cud stuck......if so, wiggle it and use a syringe with warm water to soften it up.  Dont let it set too long, cud will set up like concrete.  I took a spoon once and scooped it out, may try that, but syringe her first and repeat often to keep the area wet.

Honestly, If she were mine and I didnt find cud or couldn't get the cud out quickly, I'd be calling a vet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

there is a condition called Lumpy Jaw in cattle and also one called Wooden tongue,  that causes swelling  in the jaw.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 3, 2012)

How's the cow? Could it be bottle jaw?


----------

